# Gamet, enco, interstate boring facing head help “pics”



## Mwmx54 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi everyone, I got what I think was a good deal on an enco branded boring facing head. The smaller one with two auto facing speeds, my research is showing it’s made by gamet in France, and is currently sold under the interstate brand. I put a line into MSC as they sell them but haven’t heard back. I got a good deal on this because it was missing a vital part to the facing operation, what is called the “pawl” assembly is missing and I’m hoping someone has this head and would be generous enough to unscrew the shank and remove the pawl and maybe get me some dimensions or even just a couple pics for me to work with.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. I attatched the pic that came from the original ad listing on eBay, not sure where the seller got the pic and a pic of it taken apart, it appears to be almost brand new. Either way this thing is awesome and functions perfectly fine as a boring head, but facing with it would be neat.
Thanks


----------



## Mwmx54 (Jan 13, 2019)

No body has one of these heads? It’s really easy to pop that part out if you do have one, the arbor/shank just unscrews and the knurled part lifts off and the piece comes right out. Here is another pic of the head with the r8 arbor I made for it. Out of what was supposed to be 4140, but it seemed to turn like 1018, pretty gummy and not very hard at all. But I’m also not super familiar with 4140 either. Again, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 14, 2019)

I have one similar to yours. I got mine through a auction. Mine is in a box with a removable shelf that has all the boring cutters for it. Mine has a tag that says k-f products inc. Denver Colorado. I couldn’t and can’t find any info on it so I ended up downloading the Enco manual which looks fairly similar. 




 Idk if the parts will be the same or not it looks like my engagement collar is thinner than the one you have pictured. Here is a pic oout of the Enco manual that might be helpful it shows the mechanism your talking of I think.


----------



## Mwmx54 (Jan 15, 2019)

That looks just like mine, with the exception of the knurled collar, yours also has a couple less cap screws on the body. Mine takes 1/2” cutters, maybe yours is a size up or size down from mine, or just newer or older, thanks for the pics, that image of the manual helps, as well, it appears I need a rectangular piece with a small hinged piece to catch the teeth on the adjuster screw, and a spring. The main thing I can’t seem to figure out is what the top of the piece looks like, I assume it should be angled to match the ramps that push it down or maybe just a nice radius on top. I think I’m just going to need to start with making the part a little long, then mess with the heights and angles to find something that works, mine has two speeds, so I think the first speed would push the gear on the adjuster screw enough to engage one tooth per step, and the second speed would push it enough to move it two teeth. And the hinge needs to have enough room to clear the teeth on its way back up. It will take some time and guess work, but I don’t think it will be two terribly difficult to get it dialed in. 
Thanks again
 and if anyone else has any clues or has had one apart and can shed some light on the shape of the top of the piece I’d really appreciate it.


----------



## Mwmx54 (Jan 23, 2019)

Well, MSC finally got back to me, they say they don’t carry parts for these, which seems crazy to not sell parts for a $760 boring head that they still sell on their website. They said the reason they don’t have parts is that it’s an import or phased out, yet they still sell it, but it’s an import, however it’s not really a cheap Chinese import. And yes I do have an old enco version, but when I asked for parts I asked for them for the interstate badged version that they still sell and gave them the pet number from there website. 
So one more time I’m gonna send this thread back to the top, if anyone has one of these And gets a minute to unscrew the arbor and take some pics of the pawl assembly or measure it, that would be awesome. It comes out very easily, the arbor just unscrews and knurled part just comes right off and the pawl is right there. 
Thanks


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 15, 2019)

Well you got lucky. I went to use mine and it wouldn’t auto feed had to pull apart. Found my spring was broke in three pieces not allowing the paw to engage the wheel. I took some measurements for you hope these help. Small work but very doable.


----------



## Mwmx54 (May 16, 2019)

Cadillac, thank you for posting all that, I had given up on this thread and stopped checking, I’m glad I looked it over again just now before I started trying to draw up plans for my own version. 
Thanks!


----------



## Mwmx54 (May 18, 2019)

I’ve started making it out of a piece of a2 tool steel, cause it’s what I had, considering it’s a sliding surface, and it doesn’t appear to be brass or bronze, my thoughts are hardened steel would be the best bearing surface for this application. Any idea if the original would have been hardened steel?


----------



## Cadillac (May 18, 2019)

I would say if anything would be hardened it would be the pawl. The top portion rides a piece of spring steel in the collar


----------



## Mwmx54 (May 19, 2019)

Well I’m moving right along, small pieces make for difficult handling, next up is the pawl, and then I will work on all the rounded edges and features for clearances inside the head. I ended upss making it from the A2, in its annealed state, my ramps appear to be made from some sort of hardened steel, and I was worried if I put something in there that was softer it would end up wearing on the ramps. That’s my story anyway.


----------



## Mwmx54 (May 19, 2019)

Made a little more progress, this would have taken me ages to figure out without your drawings and pictures Cadillac. So thanks, you saved me a ton of time and headache.


----------



## Cadillac (May 19, 2019)

Glad I could help. Looks like your doing a great job.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 19, 2022)

I have one of these boring heads I picked up for $150 just cause it looked neat and the guy I bought it from had a bunch of other stuff I got.
Don't even have a mill to use it on yet but looking forward to the day....

John


----------

